# Bodenablaufdeckel



## Teich4You (22. Mai 2017)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Dingern gemacht?
Habt ihr noch die normalen? Ja, nein?
Was ist denn der Unterschied bei denen mit Mitteldom und denen, die auf drei Beinen stehen?
Verheddern sich die Algen da nicht genau so?
Auf welchen Abstand habt ihr die Deckel eingebaut?


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Mai 2017)

Meine Deckel haben ca. 3m Abstand.
Sind die mit mitteldom.
Will mir aber jetzt abnehmbare rein machen.
Bloß da gibt es auch gewaltige Unterschiede.
Hab Elche in Edelstahl gefunden weiß nur nicht mehr von wem.
Glaube Tosa hat mir damals den Tipp gegeben.


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2017)

@koiteich1   Armin du meinst bestimmt 3 cm oder?

@Teich4You ich glaub die Mittelrohr waren es wo sich nicht so schnell die Algen festhalten können.
Aber rein Grundsätzlich stellt sich.die Frage was ist besser, Algen vom BA Deckel abfriemeln oder aus der Leitung mittels Spirale sammeln.
Zum Abstand, der ist auch von der Größe deiner Fische abhängig denn die sollten sich nach Möglichkeit nicht durch quetschen können


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Mai 2017)

Hi Rene
Sicher meinte ich 3 cm war ein Tippfehler 
Bei 3m könnte ich Wale halten 

Habe gefunden wo es war.
hier mal ein Link:
https://www.japankoi-shop.de/teich/...hlabdeckung-fuer-bodenablauf-i-love-koi?c=136
Die gibt es auch ohne Beschriftung.
Ja was jetzt besser ist da werden sich die Geister streiten.
Denke mal wenn man ab und an den Deckel leicht abnehmen kann um nach zu schauen wird man beruhigter sein.
Die angegebenen Maße vom Abstand 1,5cm scheinen mir etwas zu klein.
Wenn ich die bestelle werde ich die mir auf 2,5cm machen lassen.
Ob das wirklich mehr an Sog bringt die 1,5cm??

Hi Florian
ich denke bei deinen BAs wäre so ein Domdeckel auch gut denn die kannst du nach deinen Angaben machen lassen.


----------



## Mushi (22. Mai 2017)

Mit 1,5 cm hast Du eine Flowbremse. Ich fahre die BAs oben ohne. Ist einfach sexyer. 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich fahre die BAs oben ohne.


Hat auch seine Vorteile wenn man ein ertrunkener Igel oder ähnliches im Teich hat. Der wird dann ganz gezielt noch für die Rohrreinigung zum Filter benutzt und man kann ihn leicht aus dem Filter entfernen.


----------



## tosa (22. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Algen vom BA Deckel abfriemeln oder aus der Leitung mittels Spirale sammeln.


bei den verlinkten brauchst du die nicht abfriemeln, du nimmst einfach den Deckel hoch und die verschwinden in den Bodenabläufen. Spirale hat bei mir nie funktioniert (hatte es auch nur 1x das die BA dicht waren mit den alten Deckeln)



koiteich1 schrieb:


> * defekter Link entfernt *


genau das sind die, die fertigen sie dir so wie du sie haben willst. Bitte auf polierten Edelstahl bestehen, sonst kommen die Sandgestrahlt, das sieht dann mal richtig bescheiden aus!


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Mai 2017)

> Hab Elche in Edelstahl gefunden weiß nur nicht mehr von wem.


Diesen Druckfehler habt ihr nicht gefunden? :grübel


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Mai 2017)

Die freie Fläche zwische Deckel und Boden ist die erste hydr. Hürde.muss man sich die freie Fläche beiAbstand x u d Umfang y ausrechnen.
Gewölbte Deckel haben eben am inneren Radius mehr Platz...
Bei mir sind die ca. 1,5cm vom Boden entfernt.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich fahre die BAs oben ohne.


Besteht da keine Gefahr, dass mal ein Fisch angesaugt wird? 
Davon habe ich auf jeden Fall schon gelesen.
Neulich hatte es ja auch einen bei @Michael H an den LH angesaugt.

Ich höre auch raus, dass es egal ist, welche Deckel man nun nimmt.
Alle können sich mit Algen verklumpen.



koiteich1 schrieb:


> hier mal ein Link:
> https://www.japankoi-shop.de/teich/...hlabdeckung-fuer-bodenablauf-i-love-koi?c=136


90,- Okken für nen einfachen Deckel....


----------



## tosa (23. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Besteht da keine Gefahr, dass mal ein Fisch angesaugt wird?


ab einer gewissen Größe passiert da nichts mehr, die Engstelle ist das DN110.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich höre auch raus, dass es egal ist, welche Deckel man nun nimmt.
> Alle können sich mit Algen verklumpen.


richtig, ist nur die Frage wie man die Deckel rausbekommt. bei dem einen nehme ich den vom Rand aus ab, bei dem anderen darf ich tauchen gehen. macht besonders viel Freude wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist!



Teich4You schrieb:


> 90,- Okken für nen einfachen Deckel....


tja, die waren schonmal günstiger....


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ab einer gewissen Größe passiert da nichts mehr, die Engstelle ist das DN110.


Auch nicht, wenn die mal neugierig in den BA gucken und mit der Schnauze angesaugt werden? 
Also wenn man so liest, was manche für Flow fahren, muss auf den BA ordentlich Zug drauf sein. 
Hört sich nach einem Risiko an, finde ich zumindest.
Hat auch nicht jeder nur Superklopper im Teich Teich schwimmen 



tosa schrieb:


> richtig, ist nur die Frage wie man die Deckel rausbekommt. bei dem einen nehme ich den vom Rand aus ab, bei dem anderen darf ich tauchen gehen. macht besonders viel Freude wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist!


Rausholen wäre ja noch das Einfachste. Einfach inj die normalen BA eine Öse reindrehen.
Draufsetzen schon wieriger. Da wird die andere Konstruktion besser sein.
Mal sehen wie es so in der Praxis aussieht. Vorerst werde ich nicht so viel Kohle in die Hand nehmen für einen einfachen Deckel.


----------



## Mushi (23. Mai 2017)

Den Spalt groß genug wählen, dann hast Du keine Flowbremse und der BA kann sich nicht so schnell zusetzen. Ohne Deckel ist für Fortgeschrittene. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Also wenn man so liest, was manche für Flow fahren, muss auf den BA ordentlich Zug drauf sein.


...ob der Flow auch tatsächlich vorhanden ist!?  ...


----------



## Teicholm (23. Mai 2017)

meine sind noch offen - Deckel kommen noch.


----------



## muh.gp (23. Mai 2017)

Beim Rausholen sehe ich da ja kein Problem, aber wie pfriemelt man das Teil nach der Reinigung wieder in die Öffnung? 

Da schau ich doch besser, dass ich erst gar keine Fadenalgen bekomme...


----------



## center (23. Mai 2017)

Bei mir schwimmt (wird angesaugt) ein 5cm langer __ Goldfisch öfter rein. Den hole ich aus der Sipatonne irgendwann raus. Passiert so alle 2 bis 3 Wochen.


----------



## Michael H (23. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Besteht da keine Gefahr, dass mal ein Fisch angesaugt wird?
> Davon habe ich auf jeden Fall schon gelesen.
> Neulich hatte es ja auch einen bei @Michael H an den LH angesaugt.
> 
> ...



Hallo

Bei mir sind die 50 LH im Teich und auch nur das ich ein wenig Strömung habe.
Hab bei mir auch etwa 3 cm Höhe am BA Deckel. 
Nach meinem BA kommt die Pumpenkammer und danach Sushi .

Denke egal ob BA oder LH , bei beiden ist nicht so der Sog drauf damit ein Fisch an/eingezogen wird . 
Die neugierigen Bestraft das Leben....


P.S. Oh Oh  er hat Sushi in einem Garten Teich Forum geschrieben....


----------



## Teicholm (23. Mai 2017)

Die neugierigen schwimmen durch den BA und la


muh.gp schrieb:


> Beim Rausholen sehe ich da ja kein Problem, aber wie pfriemelt man das Teil nach der Reinigung wieder in die Öffnung?


Ich muss das mal probieren. Ich denke, wenn er mal angepackt hat zieht es ihn mit der Sogwirkung rein. Soweit mein Gedanke....
Vielleicht muss ich dem Edelstahlring noch mehr Spiel geben...mal sehen. Ist eine Spielerei aber ganz reizvoll....
Ich bin halt voll mit dem Teichvirus infiziert.


----------



## muh.gp (23. Mai 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Ich bin halt voll mit dem Teichvirus infiziert.



Ja, ja, der Virus... Hauptproblem: nahezu unheilbar.... 


Michael H schrieb:


> ...er hat Sushi in einem Garten Teich Forum geschrieben....



Warum nicht, ist doch lecker!


----------



## Zacky (23. Mai 2017)

Teicholm schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn er mal angepackt hat zieht es ihn mit der Sogwirkung rein.


...das glaube ich nicht, aber das Eigengewicht könnte von Vorteil sein...



Teicholm schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich dem Edelstahlring noch mehr Spiel geben...mal sehen.


...etwas mehr Spielraum ist sicher gut, denn ich denke, dass es beim Flansch etwas eng werden kann. Ist das ein 125er Flansch? Du musst berücksichtigen, dass sich im Inneren des Flansches auch die Folie befindet und das Dichtmittel beim Festschrauben raus quillt. All das kann Dich ein paar Millimeter vom Durchmesser kosten.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...etwas mehr Spielraum ist sicher gut....


Das wird bei mir dann auch eher ein Ausschlusskriterium, da ich die BA ja komplett mit eingedichtet habe.
Also Mitteldom und gut is.


----------



## Teicholm (12. Juni 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Beim Rausholen sehe ich da ja kein Problem, aber wie pfriemelt man das Teil nach der Reinigung wieder in die Öffnung?


Also ich hab die Teile nicht einmal rein bekommen. Der Edelstahlring war einfach mit zu wenig Spiel. Also nun die zweite Version aus Edelstahlrohr.....

          

Ein und Ausbau kein Problem...alles hat mich einen Kasten Pils  gekostet. Prost!!!


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juni 2017)

Meine Bodenabläufe sehen anders aus.
Ist das von dir nicht eigentlich eine Tankdurchführung?

Aber Grundsätzlich ist der Gedanke interessant eine Tankdurchführung zu nehmen als BA.
Unten ein paar Bögen dran und ab zum Filter.
Man hätte den kompletten Querschnitt eine DN 110er Rohres ohne irgendwelchen schnick Schnack.
Wobei du dir ja auch schon wieder Querstreben eingebaut hast an denen sich Algen gut festhängen können.


----------



## Teicholm (12. Juni 2017)

ja, das ist ein ganz normaler Flansch. Sicher es ist eine Querstrebe drin. Sollte ich mal Probleme mit Fadenalgen bekommen....
nehme ich das Innenteil einfach raus und alles läuft als hardcore version 
Nach dem Motto nur die Harten kommen in den Garten..


----------

